#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【二創】虎爺外傳  見習虎爺

## 涯軒宇

轉貼我在巴哈的文WWW


(章一：綸鎮雙子)


風和日麗的早晨裡，一座三合院中，一名老者正坐在正身的屋簷下，若無其事地品著手中的茶，頭上的耳朵不時的抖動著。
此時，一個壯碩的身影偷偷摸摸地從護龍下的陰影緩慢的移動出來，向防著什麼一般。仔細一看，那身影兩手各抓著三隻雞腿，嘴裡更神奇的塞著三個碗口大小的饅頭。

"虎！綸！"這時，一陣怒吼從那道身影背後傳來，隨之而來的，是一道赤紅色，約手臂粗細的雷電。

"慘了~"虎綸口齒不清的咕囊了一聲，努力地咀嚼著口中的饅頭，身形突然一閃，躲過那道雷電。

"你這個混帳，又來偷吃我的早餐。"護龍裡竄出一道身影，張牙舞爪的朝著虎綸撲來。

"我說虎鎮啊，你那個小身板又吃不了這麼多，我這叫珍惜食物。"虎綸一邊跑著，一邊口齒不清的說著，嘴巴仍不時的咀嚼著。

"就你鬼理由多"虎鎮氣急敗壞的追趕著，手中的雷電不停的向虎綸招呼去。

"嗚哇！！"虎綸在閃躲中一時不察，踢到放在地上的壓缸石，整個人往前撲了下去。險之又險的躲過一道雷電。


"哎呀！"虎鎮一聲怪叫，就看著那道雷電往屋簷下的老者直直飛過去。
"乒拎乓啷~碰~"一陣煙霧升起，又隨即散去，但屋簷下坐著的那道身影卻已消失。

"完蛋了..."虎綸跟虎鎮兩眼對視，異口同聲地說道

"你們兩個..."一道低沉的聲音突然在兩人背後響起

"唉呦！" "嗷嗚！" 兩人痛呼，只見不知何時那老者出現在兩人身後，正舉起舉起木棍，往兩人頭上敲去。

"大清早就在那邊雞飛狗跳的，力氣太多了是不是"老者面色如墨，拿著棍子破口大罵著。

"沒有沒有" "絕對不是這樣的"兩人矢口否認
"真是的，你們就不能向虎涯看齊嗎，看看人家，才剛陪著一個孩子離開不到一年，就被賜名了。你不知道我看著林狂那個老傢伙整天在殿裡得瑟的嘴臉我心情有多鬱悶嗎........."老者繼續罵著
"那也是涯大哥運氣好啊~"虎鎮的嘴裡咕噥著

"還頂嘴！人家虎涯的修練時間不比你們長，都已經成為虎爺了。你看看你們現在還那麼毛躁，再這樣下去要修練到猴年馬月"見到虎鎮頂嘴，老者的怒火更盛，舉起木棒作勢要揮下去，身上的毛如同針一般豎起。
“你們這兩隻虎崽子，給我提著石頭在這裡蹲到午時，敢讓我看到你們偷懶，你們就完蛋了”老者重重的把棍子敲在剛剛虎綸絆倒的壓缸石上，那一顆顆石頭估摸著大概有十來斤上下，再抬頭看看頭頂的陽光，現在正是晨時。
“是…….”兩隻小虎無奈地答應了，默默的一人抱起一顆石頭躲到陰涼的角落蹲了起來，老者哼了一聲，走回茶几旁，繼續不急不徐的品著茶。

不知過了多久，太陽漸漸地照到虎鎮跟虎綸蹲的屋簷下，兩虎早已汗流浹背的身軀這時更顯得搖搖欲墜。
“喂！喂！虎鎮！”虎綸用氣聲叫著虎鎮，怕被老者發現
“幹嘛啦，都是你，我連早餐都還沒吃就在這裡跟你活受罪。”虎鎮沒好氣的用氣聲回應著
“對不起啦！要不我幫你一把”虎綸說著，身上散發出一陣淡黃色的波動
“！！你在幹嘛？快收回去，要是被師父發現我們就完蛋了”感覺到手中石塊重量的變化，虎鎮突然緊張了起來，眼神往老者的方向望去。
“放心啦！師傅早就睡著了，不信你看看”虎綸說著，往老者的方向努了努嘴巴。
“呃…還真的啊”虎鎮望去，一陣無語，只見老者的耳尖停了一隻蝴蝶在上面，此時正慢慢地拍動著翅膀。
“諾！你的早餐在這裡！”虎綸手上不知何時多了一個饅頭夾蛋，兩隻雞腿，此時仍有淡淡的水氣從上面散發，好像剛剛從蒸籠出來似的。
“唔…別以為這樣我就會原諒你”虎鎮一把把虎綸手上的食物搶來，毫不遲疑地大口咀嚼著。
“啊~怎麼這樣”虎綸一臉委屈地看著虎鎮
“嗯…不過….穴穴尼啦”虎鎮嘴裡塞滿了東西，口齒不清的說著
“嘻嘻！哪裡哪裡！”虎綸聽到之後，臉上立刻出現了笑容
“但這不是你可以拿我早餐的理由”看到虎綸那個天真到令人發毛的眼神，虎鎮趕緊吞下嘴裡的東西，補充了一句
“不會不會的！”虎綸的雙手揮動著，像是要表明自己的清白
“哼，看在你這次幫我的份上，我就告訴你一個消息” 吃完早餐，虎鎮突然神秘兮兮的對著虎綸說
“什麼事情？”虎綸的眼睛亮了起來
“就是啊，虎涯大哥要回來了”虎鎮往四周望了望，小聲地對虎綸說道。
“真的啊！！什麼時候？”這時的虎綸像是收到禮物的小朋友一樣，尾巴在身後不停地擺動。
“今天，是跟著守護人一起回來的，算起來，應該也快到了”
“嗚~好想去，但…”虎綸說著，眼神往老者的方向看去
“反正那老頭已經睡著了，這事好辦”說著虎鎮往老者的方向比畫一陣，指間有著赤紅色的光芒閃動。
“你竟然做得比我還明顯，不怕師傅發現後…”虎綸一陣緊張
“噓！快離開，這個障眼法稱不了多久”說著，虎鎮抓著虎綸的手臂，連忙往三合院外跑去。

就在兩虎離開三合院不救，老者的耳朵動了動，眼睛慢慢地張開。
“這兩隻傢伙，唉”老者一陣搖頭
“該結上的因果，果然還是躲不掉啊，看來該去娘娘那裡請安一下了”老者說完，身形一閃，消失在三合院，只剩一隻蝴蝶悠哉地在院中飛舞著

----------


## 涯軒宇

章二：回家

“怎麼了，阿遼？你看起來很緊張。”林虎站在身後，一臉憂心地看著我
“有一點…”這也難免啊，在之前根本看不到的東西，現在都即將在我眼前出現，還真難讓人不緊張啊。
“別緊張，有我在”林虎揉揉我的頭，一個讓人放心的笑容在他臉上出現
“嗯，謝謝你”我深吸一口氣，讓心中緊張的情緒慢慢緩和下來
“林家小兒，好久不見了”突然，腦中響起一個聲音。
“嗯！是誰？”我望向四周，並沒有誰正對我說話，看向虎爺也沒有警戒的樣子。應該是我的錯覺吧！
“唉~明明可以通靈了，卻還是這麼遲鈍呢，你往門邊看看” ”門邊？”我心裡嘀咕著，視線往門邊一瞧，只見那裏不知何時出現兩個人，一個人膚色黝黑，給人一種不怒自威的感覺；另外一個人身材壯碩，眼中散發著讓人心悸的殺氣，我不禁腳步慢慢地往後移動。
“見過尉遲將軍、秦將軍，這位林氏子弟初開天眼，衝撞了兩位將軍，望二位將軍大量，不要責難於他”林虎順勢向前，向二人躬身行禮。
“哪裡哪裡，我們也是看到林氏終於有了傳人了，想說出來看看，沒想到嚇到這位小朋友了”秦將軍說道，眼神一變，剛才的壓迫感頓時蕩然無存。
“就是嘛！畢竟已經幾十年沒有林家的人能夠看到我們了，難免有些激動。”尉遲將軍說著，大笑了起來。當然，這一切都只發生在我的眼中上演。
“對了，你們這次所來，應該是要覲見娘娘吧！”尉遲將軍問道。
“是！”林虎答道。
“林家三代以來，終於出了一個通靈者，是該見見娘娘。”秦將軍說著，手中出現一把鐧，只見他把手中的鐧隨意一揮，一陣無形的波動擴散開來。突然，我發現身邊的一切都靜止了，除了我跟林虎還有眼前的兩位將軍。
“這是，怎麼回事？”我望向突然安靜的四周，緊張的問。
“別緊張，這是你第一次面見娘娘，正式點也是必要的”尉遲將軍笑道。
“因為娘娘正殿的位置不在這方天地，所以每當要開門時，總得做些不引人注目的手段”秦將軍補充道。
“不在這方天地？什麼意思？咦！？”我準備開口詢問。這時門吱嘎一聲打開了，出現了一片我完全不熟悉的景象。
“這個門不是原本的….”我心中的驚訝早就無以復加了，連講話都有點結巴。
“你沒看錯喔！這裡原本就是偏殿，但也是跟「正殿」銜接的門喔！”秦將軍解釋道。
“哎呀！多說無益，快進去吧！娘娘在裡面等了”尉遲將軍在一旁催促，我連忙往裡面走去。
**********
其實門裡門外的布局也沒有太大差異，但跟現實最大的不同就是少了漫天的香火，取而代之的是若有若無的幽香，聞著令人神清氣爽。我跟著林虎向記憶中的正殿走去，推開門，只見裡面正坐著一位女性，看其面相大約也就二十歲上下，但慧黠的眼神讓我完全否決了這個想法。等等，坐在正殿中的女子，難道她就是媽祖娘娘？
“弟子林虎，攜林氏子弟林天遼，拜見娘娘”正想著，林虎早已對媽祖行禮，我連忙手忙腳亂地模仿著林虎的動作，腦中飛速的想著該說什麼。
”起來吧，都別那麼拘束了。”媽祖娘娘的聲音如同微風般輕柔，感覺也蠻平易近人的。
“護道者一脈終於出了一個通靈者，如今我林家也算是後繼有人了”媽祖說道。
護道者，那是什麼？護道，誰的道？我怎麼一下子接收了那麼多信息啊？
“那個，娘娘，不知道您說的護道者是在什麼意思啊？”我試著問問媽祖，看能不能問出點什麼。
“這件事說來跟林家也有些關係，過一段時間後你慢慢就會知道了。”娘娘的回答讓我如坐針氈，好像我離開這裡後馬上會發生什麼事情一樣。
“好了，先不說這個了，我們來聊聊你們的事情吧！”娘娘笑著結束這個話題，之後的話題全圍繞在我跟林虎北上後的事情，講著講著，不知不覺就圍繞道我的感情問題上。
“所以，你對林虎的感情是真心的嗎？”娘娘的突然臉色沉重的問著我，窗外原本清脆的鳥叫聲突然消失無蹤，空氣中頓時瀰漫著一股壓抑的氣息。
“當…當然！”我試著讓語氣平穩且堅定。
“即便你們一輩子都不能在現實裡互相扶持嗎？”娘娘的臉色越發的沉重。
我的心神如風雨中的孤舟一般無助，林虎像是感覺到我的不安，默默地把手放到我的背後，感覺到他溫暖的手掌，我的心中一定，終於堅定的說出我的答案。
“是的！”講出這句話之後，我感覺到娘娘的眼神正朝我望來，我努力的讓我心情穩定下來，回應著娘娘的眼神。
“那就好”娘娘的臉上重新恢復了笑容，剛剛壓抑的氣息一掃而空，窗外也重新傳來了鳥叫聲
“林虎，你也聽到了，你可要好好的保護人家喔！”聽著娘娘對林虎交代事情的感覺，怎麼看都像是…不對，那一定是我在胡思亂想。
“娘娘放心，林虎一定不負所望”林虎再次躬身。
“至於你跟那些靈的關係，我並不反對，畢竟我們是外來的信仰，如果有發生一些問題的話，還需要你的幫助呢。”等等，娘娘說的靈不會是說克勞吧？
“總之，依著你的本心去做，記得常回來這裡看看，這裡永遠是你的家。”娘娘慈祥的摸了摸我的頭，感覺像是母親在關心小孩一樣。我隱隱感覺到她有什麼重要的事要告訴我，但我仍不知道是什麼。
“好了，不打擾你們了，天遼，你難得回來，記得多陪陪你的家人”娘娘擺一擺手，我們連忙躬身離去。
“對了，林虎，離開前去一趟虎爺殿，虎軍有事情找你”離開前，娘娘像是想起了什麼，對林虎說道。
“知道了娘娘，我立刻過去”林虎對娘娘道謝後，便帶著我往另一個方向走去。

**************
兩人離開不久後，媽祖身旁的侍女說道
“娘娘，林彪求見。”
“林彪？好久沒有看到他了，趕緊叫他過來”媽祖聽到，對侍女說道。不多時，一個魁武的虎形身影走進殿堂。
“弟子林彪，拜見娘娘。”林彪躬身道。
“起來吧！自從上次見面也有幾年了，綸兒跟鎮兒最近如何了”媽祖關切地問。
“還算長進，但我最近幫他們推演了一下，結果讓我有點擔心。”林彪的言語中充滿了擔心。
“有什麼問題呢？莫非這就是你來找我的原因？”媽祖問道。
“娘娘慧眼，確實是如此因為我算出來的結果，那兩個傢伙跟林家那個孩子有不小的因果在，我有點擔心，請求娘娘為烈兒解惑。”林彪低下了頭。
“這是你無須擔心，一切順其自然即可，若要強加干涉，怕是會有更大的因果在後面。”媽祖摸著林彪巨大的頭顱，柔聲說道。
“烈兒明白了。”林彪微瞇著眼，感受那柔軟的手在頭上撫摸的感覺
一陣微風吹過，帶動著殿外的植物跟著擺動，微小的沙沙聲傳進殿中。

----------

